# "No Photos Found"



## lifesbeengood2me (Dec 26, 2019)

I've been using Lightroom Classic for years and have uploaded over 30K photos.  All of a sudden I can no longer upload photos from my Canon 5DMKIII.  I can view the photos in the camera and Lightroom recognizes my camera when connected, but LR shows "No Photos Found".  I am running a duplicate version of LR on a MacBook and it works there so I assume its just an import setting or checkbox but I can't seem to figure it out.  Looking forward to your expertise to help figure this out.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Califdan (Dec 27, 2019)

As a Windows person, I'll just echo what I've seen posted for similar problems with Mac computers.

1) upgrade to latest Mac OS (10.15.2?)
2) upgrade to latest LR (9.1)

Some people still have some issues even with this combo, but for the most part seems to be OK for most.


----------



## lifesbeengood2me (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.  I am currently running both of the versions you mentioned above.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 27, 2019)

There is still an issue with MacOS Catalina and Lightroom. Adobe is aware of it and working on a fix, but as the offices are closed for the holidays, that will definitely take till after the new year.


----------



## lifesbeengood2me (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks Johan! I just found this posted on the Adobe web site...
*Tethering does not work with Canon cameras*
Tethering does not work with Canon cameras on the latest update (10.15.2) of macOS Catalina.

I guess I'll just need to wait for an update from either Apple or Adobe  :(


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Dec 27, 2019)

You're correct. The last update to Catalina (10.15.2) unfortunately broke tethering. Perhaps your MacBook is still on 10.15.1 hence working?

It's not just Lightroom affected:

https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...atalina-10-15-2-operating-system/m-p/10817380


----------



## lifesbeengood2me (Dec 27, 2019)

As a temporary work around,  I did verify that you can still retrieve your photos by removing the memory card from the camera and plugging it straight into a USB adapter.  The card loads as "EOS Digital" and works just fine with LR.  Some people may already use this method but I prefer to plug a USB cable directly into the camera.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 28, 2019)

Actually, tethering is not the same as connecting your camera by a USB cable and let the computer see it as a mounted memory card. Tethering is letting the computer *operate* the camera. Both have a problem in MacOS Catalina 15.2 however, and I'm not sure that using a card reader helps.


----------



## lifesbeengood2me (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes, I understand the difference and agree with you.  I still can't tether or retrieve images directly from the camera but at least I was able to retrieve all of my photos via the mem card.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 28, 2019)

lifesbeengood2me said:


> As a temporary work around, I did verify that you can still retrieve your photos by removing the memory card from the camera and plugging it straight into a USB adapter. The card loads as "EOS Digital" and works just fine with LR. Some people may already use this method but I prefer to plug a USB cable directly into the camera.


This is the recommended way to import. using a card reader and use the LR import function to copy the image files from the card ti the local destination folders where they can be referenced by LR. Using the computer as a disk device is hard on the camera battery and force 2 computers to communicate.  Where as the MacOS c an di all of the work and does not have to pass instructions to the tiny computer in the camera.

Others have mentioned that MacOS 10.15.2 has broken  some of its ability to recognize the camera a a disk drive.   You will need to patiently wait fir 10.15,3


----------



## klbe (Jan 30, 2020)

I posted this in another forum here but I recognize it is the same issue:

I had the same problem after updating to Catalina and was disturbed when I read all those comments here about others in the same situation. I did however find a solution and it is due to the security with Apple products that they do not allow programs to communicate with external sources by default. You have to manually allow LR to communicate with your camera (or something like that).
 This worked for me so try it out:
 Bring up the system preferences on you MAC, select the security and privacy icon and afterwards the privacy tab, scroll down to 'files and folders', make sure Adobe Lighroom and Photoshop have full rights.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jan 30, 2020)

klbe said:


> I posted this in another forum here but I recognize it is the same issue:
> 
> I had the same problem after updating to Catalina and was disturbed when I read all those comments here about others in the same situation. I did however find a solution and it is due to the security with Apple products that they do not allow programs to communicate with external sources by default. You have to manually allow LR to communicate with your camera (or something like that).


Thanks for sharing your experience. It was covered in some detail on our Catalina Blog:

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/lightroom-macos-catalina-compatibility/


----------



## klbe (Jan 30, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. It was covered in some detail on our Catalina Blog:
> 
> https://www.lightroomqueen.com/lightroom-macos-catalina-compatibility/


Thanks for the link. I guess it could have saved me a lot of trouble if the link with the fix was posted much sooner in this forum! Hopefully all the people above is aware of it already.


----------



## stefan.peters (Jan 9, 2021)

"FIXED"  the "no photos found" issue. 
For me was for all types of import, from iPhone, Canon 5D to external drives.  I read 100s of articles and arrived at the simplest "solution" that nobody seems to mention.  After updating privacy/access per screenshot (which is a necessary step for local volumes) I was still getting the "no photos found" issue.  However after walking away for 2 minutes I came back to find all of my images had populated the import window.  I did it again with an external volume that had a lot more images to import and it took a little longer, maybe 3-4 minutes of the "no photos found" screen, but they do finally come in.

I think if you have a large volume it just needs some time to scan and plan before generating the thumbnails.

I wish I had those three days of frustration back but glad it works.


----------



## MAO (Sep 25, 2021)

klbe said:


> I posted this in another forum here but I recognize it is the same issue:
> 
> I had the same problem after updating to Catalina and was disturbed when I read all those comments here about others in the same situation. I did however find a solution and it is due to the security with Apple products that they do not allow programs to communicate with external sources by default. You have to manually allow LR to communicate with your camera (or something like that).
> This worked for me so try it out:
> ...


Thank you very much, this was indeed the problem and it's fixed.


----------

